# 3D Design / 3D Scanning / 3D Modeling > 3D Printing Gallery >  My animal sculptures

## voronartcom

Hello, i'm Nikolay, digital sculptor. Just wanted to show few 3d prints of my animals i sculpted.
Polyamide 3d prints:
1.bear skull with a turnable lower jaw
bear-skull-jointed-plastic-3d-print-comp-01.jpg

2. Wolf head, wall mount
wolf-head-digital-sculpture-3d-print-02.jpg

3. Deer head (christmass decor)
deer-stag-reindeer-head-faux-taxidermy-3d-print-01.jpg

4. Aggressive Lion
lion-head-polyamide-3d-print-01.jpg
Here is video, i tried to make night light using this lion head:
https://youtu.be/hx_397mdC9E

Lion head FDM 3d print (ABS plastic):
lion-head-sculpture-3d-print-01.jpg

hope i will show new photos soon and hope you like )
Thanks!

----------


## curious aardvark

those are excellent !

Love the 'faux taxidermy' tag too :-)

----------


## ralphzoontjens

Great sculpting work, congratulations on these!

There are some extraordinary models on africanfossils.org where the lab has found fossils and digitized them in East Africa. It would be great if a sculptor would complete some of the broken skulls into 3D printable items.

----------


## HelenGarcia

Nice sculpting work...

----------


## JJ2002

Great work man! What software are you using to design these?

Regards, JJ

----------


## BenD

I love the lions head!! very well sculpted

----------


## xenwarps

What did you use?

----------


## mjf55

Excellent work.  Please details on software and printer

----------


## SamIAm

Are these touched up, like with acetone?

----------


## voronartcom

Hi eweryone! sorry for the lack of answers from my side. I just did not receive notifications of new comments. These prints (above) in polyamide are obtained through Shapeways, excluding the last lion. I sculpted digital models in Zbrush.
But this year I intensively studied 3d printing with my own desktop printer. This is a FDM printer and PLA plastic.
So i'd like to show a few examples what I done recently. Hope you like as well  :Smile: 

Here is wolf head sculpture. 3d printed in PLA, smoothed with dichloromethane, painted:




And aggressive wolf relief. 3D printed in PLA by parts







By the way, why i can not to upload the image into message? I was forced to insert pictures from remote links

----------


## ethompson

These are pretty cool.

----------


## kunykiller

great work! realistic plastic

----------


## Docik

Amazing Sculpts but also amazing photos and prints, sometimes i thinking if its not renders.

----------


## Ludwik

Cool idea, and nice detail

----------


## gem68

Too great. Can you print my logo of the game website on my side?

----------


## veralam

Great sculpting work! congratulations!

----------


## CricStands

*CricStands*
Cricket, the heartbeat of millions of crazy fans all around the world. People wait 4 long years to see the International Cricket Teams playing for glory. It’s not that simple. It’s about the largest cricket event “_ICC Cricket World Cup 2019_“. Not an easy game. Here we have plans to bring for you something special about the Cricket WorldCup 2019.

----------


## John3d

very good. I really liked Aggressive Lion

----------


## BruceN

Scull is awesome)))

----------

